# mintázat



## Freca

Egy újságcikkben ezt olvasom:
"Az autizmus egy idegi-fejlődési rendellenesség, amely csökkent mértékű társadalmi kapcsolatokban, kommunikációs képességekben, abnormális viselkedési és érdeklődési mintázatokban nyilvánul meg."

A "mintázat" nyilván a pattern szó.
Igen ám, de ez itt nem fordítás volt, hanem magyarul írták, és eleve így.

Ráadásul magyarul nincs is semmi értelme a mintázat ilyenre használásának.

Moderátori megjegyzés: Mi a kérdésed? 
A fórum szabályok betartása nem opció, hanem kötelező mindenkire, még a témaindításkor is.


----------



## norbert7

Én sem beszélek teljesen tökéletesen magyarul, hiába ez az anyanyelvem, de számomra jól hangzik az a 'mintázatokban' a szövegben és mondjuk az 'esetekben' viszont furán. A kettő között a különbség számomra az, hogy míg az 'esetekben' szónál én arra asszociálok, hogy külön történnek meg a felsorolt dolgok, addig a 'mintázatokban' szónál inkább arra, hogy egyszerre, és nem ugyanolyan mértékben.

Milyen szót használnál helyette?


----------



## Freca

norbert7 said:


> Én sem beszélek teljesen tökéletesen magyarul, hiába ez az anyanyelvem, de számomra jól hangzik az a 'mintázatokban' a szövegben és mondjuk az 'esetekben' viszont furán. A kettő között a különbség számomra az, hogy míg az 'esetekben' szónál én arra asszociálok, hogy külön történnek meg a felsorolt dolgok, addig a 'mintázatokban' szónál inkább arra, hogy egyszerre, és nem ugyanolyan mértékben.
> 
> Milyen szót használnál helyette?




1) Milyen "esetekben"-ről beszélsz?
2) A mintázatok nyilvánvalóan a patterns tükörfordítása, sőt már a mondatszerkezet is hozzáigazodik, holnap a gondolkodásunk is hozzábárgyul.


----------



## norbert7

1) Az esetekben tényleg nem jó oda, nem tudom, miért tűnt helyesnek reggel.

2) Igen. A mintázat az a pattern tükörfordítása, viszont szerintem attól, hogy pont a szó szerinti fordítás jelenik meg, nem jelenti azt, hogy az nem helyes egy másik nyelven. Még mindig nem tudom, hogy te mit fogadnal el ott helyesnek.

Amikor azt mondod, hogy valaminek a mintájára csinálsz valamit, akkor is a pattern értelemben használod a szót. Ezt a kifejezést másképp mondanád?

Szerk:
Félreértés elkerülése végett, az "esetekben" szót gondoltam helyesnek reggel a "mintázatokban" helyett.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Freca said:


> "A "mintázat" nyilván a _pattern_ szó.
> Igen ám, de ez itt nem fordítás volt, hanem magyarul írták, és eleve így. Ráadásul magyarul nincs is semmi értelme a mintázat ilyenre használásának."


 
Az angol *"pattern"* és a spanyol *"patrón"* bevett kifejezések bizonyos ismétlődő, rendszeres jelenségekre. Lehet, hogy a *"mintázat"* ún. _loan translation_, azaz tükörfordítással átvett kifejezés, de ettől még nem bárgyulunk el feltétlenül. A *"tükörtojás"* is a németből átvett _loan translation_, mégse bárgyúság, a nyelv befogadta.

A *"mintázat"* szó használatát _nem az igénytelenség szülte_. Hogyan mondanád magyarul SZABATOSAN azt, hogy _social pattern, spatial pattern, organisational pattern, behavioral pattern, cognitive pattern_? Ha van erre SZABATOS, nem félreérthető megoldásod, akkor remek. Ha nincs, akkor örüljünk a mintázatnak.

Általában én sem kedvelem a tükörszavakat, ha van egy jó magyar megoldás. De ha nincs, a tükörszó legitim nyelvfejlődési eszköz.
*"Az idegen nyelvekből való átvételnek van egy speciális fajtája, amikor az idegen nyelvi szóelem nem a maga eredeti formájában kerül át, hanem az átvevő nyelv saját nyelvi elemei segítségével mintegy lefordítja azt, tehát voltaképpen csak az idegen nyelvi szemléletet kölcsönzi, a hangalakot nem. A magyar anyag például a latin materia "fordítása"* [_mater + ia_ = _anya + g_]*, a nyelvtani eset a latin casus-é; a belát a német einsehen-nek felel meg, a vérszegény a német blutarm-nak. Az ilyen "fordításos" szóátvételeknek **tükörszó** (kalk) a nevük, s voltaképpen átmenetet képeznek az idegen elemek és a [...] belső képzésű elemek között."*​_(Bárczi--Benkő--Berrár: A magyar nyelv története,
Tankönyvkiadó, 1989__, 265. o.__; első kiadás: 1967)_ ​Van a *pattern*-re szabatos, egységes, nem félreérthető magyar fogalom?


----------



## Freca

A tükörtojás nem igazán jó példa ide, mert ott egy addig elnevezetlen valami kapott egy nevet, és jó lehet akár a tükörfordítás is, konkrét esete válogatja.
Itt a pattern-nel másról van szó. Ugyanazt a gondolatot, amit az idézett mondat közöl, korábban simán és erőlködés nélkül ki tudtuk fejezni más nekifutással, más mondattal.

Fordítóként sokszor találkoztam a pattern-nel és sok más elvarázsolt amerikai szóval, de mindig megoldottam, hogy rendesen lefordítsam. Nem a szót, hanem a gondolatot.
Potyának éreztem volna, ha mintázatolgatok.

"Van a *pattern*-re szabatos, egységes, nem félreérthető magyar fogalom?"
Nincs.
Nem is kell.

Moderátori figyelmeztetés: 
Fórumszabályzat III. 15.: A moderátori vagy az adminisztrátori tevékenységet e-mailben vagy privát üzenetben kell megtárgyalni – soha nem a nyilvános fórumon.


----------



## Freca

A korábbiakban is tökéletesen ki tudtam fejezni magam cognitive pattern nélkül.
De hát pont ezért tartom szóra érdemesnek a témát.


----------



## Zsanna

Tehát a probléma megoldódott, bár _hogyan_, azt nem tudjuk, pedig jó lenne tudni, ha már felvetetted. 
De akkor (megint csak rákérdezek) mi is a kérdésed?

Ha a _mintázat_ használatáról lenne szó a fenti mondatban (márpedig úgy sejtem, hogy nem), akkor arra egy szakértő tudna legjobban válaszolni. 
Mi "bölcsészként" állunk hozzá, ha azt mondjuk, hogy ez a _mintázat_ egy randa szó - egyébként szerintem is randa, de egyúttal tudatában vagyok annak, hogy teljesen mindegy, hogy esztétikailag milyennek találom, mert a "jóságát" nem én döntöm el, hanem akinek szól. Persze nem is egy adott személy, hanem maga a szaknyelv. 
Hány pocsék kifejezés van egy szaknyelvben? Kismillió. Ezen lehet elmélkedni, de ez nem a fórum feladata.


----------



## Ateesh6800

A *"pattern"* _pontosan_ ugyanaz a kategória, mint a *"tükörtojás"*.

Érvként csak azt jelezném szerényen, hogy _sült tojás_ az előtt is volt a magyarok asztalán, hogy a németből átvették a *"Spiegelei"*-t.

...

Pl. az _"abnormális érdeklődési mintázatok"_ azt jelenti, hogy az autistákra jellemző, hogy egy-egy dolog hónapokig, évekig intenzíven lenyűgözi őket (pl. a gépek, vagy a porszívó, vagy a fülpiszkáló, vagy Pókember). _"Abnormális érdeklődésnek"_ nem nevezhető, mert ez az érdeklődés _normális_ (engem is máig lenyűgöznek a markológépek, és bármely hároméves gyerekkel órákig tudok markolósat játszani, mert elvarázsol a dolog).

Az érdeklődés *MINTÁZATA* abnormális, ti. az, hogy a figyelem _egyetlen véletlenszerűen kiválasztott tárgyra összpontosul intenzíven hónapokig, míg más nem érdekli egyáltalán_. Ebben az összefüggésben a *"pattern"* _technicus terminus_, amit le kell tudni fordítani _technicus terminus_-szal. Ha nem azzal fordítjuk, _elveszik a tudomány_.

Példa: a _temperatúrát_ is lefordíthatod úgy, hogy _hidegség_ vagy _melegség_, de ettől még nincs rá magyar _terminus_. Kell a _hőmérséklet_. Be is fogadta a nyelv, pedig rendkívül kacifántos nyelvújítási szó (hő + mér + sékel + (e) + t).

Magyarországon az autizmussal élők sokkal kedvezőtlenebb helyzetben vannak, mint azokban az országokban (pl. Dániában), ahol már a szülőknek megtanítják, hogy nem a gyerek az abnormális, nem is az érdeklődése az abnormális, hanem az érdeklődési _mintázata_ tér el az átlagostól (ahogy az enyém is eltér az átlagostól, mert egyszerre rajongok a flamenco-ért, az autentikus zenéért és a hiphop-ért, pl.). Ahhoz, hogy a szülők, a pedagógusok, az ismerősök _értsék_ az autizmust, _beszélniük kell tudni róla_. Ehhez _terminusokra_ van szükség. Ha a magyarban nincs terminus a *pattern*-re, akkor arról _nem lehet szakszerűen, hatékonyan, kontextusspecifikusan beszélni_.

Tehát: nem értek egyet Veled abban, hogy nincs szükség a *pattern*-nek megfelelő kifejezésre. Ellenben továbbra is érdekel, hogy hogyan oldod meg a fordítási problémát _magyar szakkifejezés hiányában_.

Üdv:

Attila


----------



## Ateesh6800

Mitől ronda a *mintázat*? _Teljesen szabályosan képzett magyar szó._ Minta, mintázat. Érzés, érzet. Homlok, homlokzat. Ez a képző egy fokkal absztraktabbá teszi a kifejezést. Az alma piros, ez a _színe_, de simán lehet arany, barnás, vagy kékes _színezete_ a piros almának is. Akkor ez se jó? Ez is magyartalan?

Azt, hogy egy szóban felismerjük, hogy egy idegen nyelvből átvett _tükörfordítás_, ne keverjük össze azzal, hogy _"ez nem magyarul van, ez igénytelenség"_. Egy darabig ellenállhatunk, de a nyelv fogja eldönteni, hogy befogadja-e a kifejezést vagy nem. Az idegen nyelvekből nem csak szavakat veszünk át, hanem *gondolkodási mintázatokat* is. Ha tetszik: tudást. Ennek következménye, hogy kifejezésekre is szükségünk van, ha nem akarunk leragadni a _hodi utu rea_ szintjén.

Példa: a _kompjútert_ alig használja már valaki, mert a _számítógép_ működőképes, ugyanakkor mindenki érti és használja azt is, hogy _PC_.

A kérdésem továbbra is fönntartom; ha van kedved, válaszolj. 

*Attila*

Ui.: A kérdésfölvetés _teljesen jogos_, és rendszeresen én is agyalok azon, hogy egy-egy _loan translation_-re szükség van-e vagy nincs. De nem én döntök, hanem a nyelv. Pl. a _mainstreaming_ gyönyörű szó az angolban, természeti kép: beevezni a folyó fő sodrába, hogy haladjunk végre a hullámokkal. Magyar megfelelője máig nincs. Nem is kell, mondják sokan. De akik szerint nem kell, azok még soha nem tudták megmagyarázni, hogy mit jelent a _gender mainstreaming_. A szó magyarra való lefordításán főleg azok agyalnak, akik számára fontos a mögötte álló gondolat (gyakorlati szinten például az, hogy a nők ugyanannyi tapasztalattal, ugyanakkor képzettséggel, ugyanakkora teljesítménnyel ne keressenek 16-32%-kal kevesebbet, mint férfitársaik).

*A.*


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> Mitől ronda a *mintázat*? _Teljesen szabályosan képzett magyar szó._ Minta, mintázat. Érzés, érzet. Homlok, homlokzat. Ez a képző egy fokkal absztraktabbá teszi a kifejezést. Az alma piros, ez a _színe_, de simán lehet arany, barnás, vagy kékes _színezete_ a piros almának is. Akkor ez se jó? Ez is magyartalan?
> 
> Azt, hogy egy szóban felismerjük, hogy egy idegen nyelvből átvett _tükörfordítás ..._ Az idegen nyelvekből nem csak szavakat veszünk át, hanem *gondolkodási mintázatokat* is. Ha tetszik: tudást...


 
Teljesen egyetértek Ateesh6800 érvelésével. Ami az esetleges idegenkedést kiváltja, az talán az hogy egy képzett, nem "hétköznapi" szóról van szó. Dehát ez majdnem minden szakkifejezésre igaz, ha/amíg nem válik közhasználatúvá. Lehet, hogy a _mennyezet, __ékezet_ vagy _hálózat_ szavak hallatán is a guta kerülgettett egyeseket annak idején .... 

Ami a tükörfordításokat vagy más nyelv mintájára "készült" kifejezéseket illetti, azokból hihetetlen mennyiség van minden nyelvben, ez teljesen normális. Gyakran, főleg szakkijejezések esetében, nem is lehet másként (ha még nincs megfelelő magyar terminus), t.i. mert ez a maga cél: eleve olyan kifejésre van szükség, ami egy más nyelvben létrejött kifejezésnek az értemét lehetőleg hűen _tükrözi_. 

Amúgy, maga a _mintázat_ szó szerintem nem is tükörfordítás (a _tükörtojástól_ eltérően), hanem ahogy mondod, _szabályosan képzett magyar szó._



Freca said:


> ... Részemről konyec...


Kár... 

Viszont van egy kérdésem: Nem lehetne ebben az esetben a _séma_ szót használni?
_"... abnormális viselkedési és érdeklődési sémákban nyilvánul meg."_


(Apropó tükörtojás: kezdek éhes lenni ...)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Freca said:


> "Látom, törölve vannak a magyarázataim. Részemről konyec."


 
Sajnálom. Biztos vagyok abban, hogy ha simán megírod a kérdésemre a választ (hogyan fordítod a *pattern* kifejezést az idézett angol kontextusokban), azt a moderátor nem fogja kimoderálni, mert az nem _off-topic_.

Engem is kimoderáltak már párszor, és ez csak jót tett a fórumnak, mert megtanultam precízebben kérdezni és válaszolni.

De ha elment a kedved a kommentálástól (amit sajnálnék), akkor legalább magánüziben megírhatnád, hogyan fordítod a *pattern*-t úgy, hogy világos legyen, hogy a szakszóról van szó.

*Attila*


----------



## Ateesh6800

francisgranada said:


> Viszont van egy kérdésem: Nem lehetne ebben az esetben a _séma_ szót használni? _"... abnormális viselkedési és érdeklődési sémákban nyilvánul meg."_


 
Szerintem ez tökéletes, legalábbis ebben a szövegösszefüggésben.

Más dolog, hogy sokkal, de sokkal magyartalanabb, mint a *mintázat*. 

De tanultam az ötletből, köszi! Hasznos lehet, ha változatosabbá akarom tenni a szöveget, mert túl sok benne a *mintázat*.

*Attila*


----------



## Zsanna

Ateesh6800 said:


> Mitől ronda a *mintázat*? _Teljesen szabályosan képzett magyar szó._


Nem a képzésével van gondom, hanem a Freca által idézett szövegben való használatával, ill. annak is a hangzásával. Ugyanis annyiban egyetértek Frecával (ha jól értem azt, ami a szavai mögött volt), hogy mindent ki lehet fejezni normálisan, sőt szépen magyarul, főleg, ha az embernek van elég ideje, igénye stb. a mondandója megfogalmazásához. (Amit ezen túl kivánt érzékeltetni, már nem fórumtéma.)



francisgranada said:


> _"... abnormális viselkedési és érdeklődési sémákban nyilvánul meg."_


Itt a bizonyíték, hog nem a képzéssel, meg az idegen eredetekkel van baj egyszerűen.
Ez pl. már teljesen érthetően hangzik, semmi mesterkéltség nincs benne. (És jöhetne a boncolgatása, ideológiai és egyéb elemezgetése, hogy miért, de ez megint nem a fórum feladata.)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Az, hogy egy-egy megoldás "érthetőnek, mesterkéletlennek, természetesnek" hangzik, nem állandó értéke a kifejezésnek, hanem történetileg változik. A "séma" azért hangzik "jobban", mert régebbi megoldás, jobban megszoktuk. Angolul a "behavioral pattern", "social pattern" a társadalomtudományok szakszava, és angolul egyáltalán nem homályos. Szerintem a "mintázat" se az.

Minthogy a tudományos világ nyelve ma nem a latin, a francia vagy a német, hanem az angol, a tükörszavak forrása ma megállíthatatlanul az angol. De ne feledjük, hogy a "pattern" az angolba a franciából, oda meg a latinból került, és ugyanígy a "séma" a magyarba európai (latin-német-francia) vándorszóként, eredetileg a görögből. Tehát egy a forrás: az indoeurópai összszókincs.

Csóró magyarok, nem indoeurópai nyelvünkkel jól meg vagyunk szorulva. Akárhonnan kölcsönzünk is, az _mindig idegenszerű lesz először_, mert nincs körülöttünk egyetlen rokon nyelv sem. Aztán ha hasznos (vagy a népszerű/uralkodó ideológiát hordozza), akkor megmarad és megszokjuk. 

Azt sajnálom, hogy a "mintázat" helyett még mindig nincs kifogástalan, magyar pedigréjű megoldásunk.  

Google: "kognitív séma" 443 találat, "kognitív mintázat" 33 találat, "kognitív minta" 20 találat. Ergo: a "séma" valóban természetesebb, de szomorú lennék, ha minden "pattern" mindig "séma" lenne és nem vinnénk bele némi változatosságot.


----------

